# Last Call: New Orlean's Black-owned Bars



## cgw (Feb 25, 2020)

Great story, great shots:

A Shot Before Last Call: Capturing New Orleans’s Vanishing Black Bars


----------



## tirediron (Feb 25, 2020)

Excellent PJ work.


----------

